# Gear Hobbing UsingA Tap



## kiwi2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi All,
           I came across this last night on YouTube.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0o3W4_LRBw[/ame]

There's some clever buggers out there.

Regards,
Alan C.


----------



## Swifty (Dec 21, 2014)

Forum member Gus has done it a couple of times and posted it, his most recent was the feed motor for his mill. I believe that the hardest part is to get the correct blank size for the number of teeth that you want.

Paul.


----------



## NitroExpress (Dec 21, 2014)

This is a great way to make a rack and pinion, I have made these a number of times, the pitch circle seems to sort itself out and you can use a length of studding the same size as the tap for the driver.


----------

